# Twisp at .9 ohm



## jackass (13/5/15)

I wired my twisp coil at 0.9 ohm, just to see what it does. Now I put it on my istick 30 and started at 5 watts and went up at around 8 watts the flavour was great the vapour was also impressive. The coil has lasted me a week and still going strong. I stepped it up and got a burnt taste at between 11 and twelve watts. I rewicked it and its good to go. I use this as my all day vape. 

My kayfun I vape at night with a 1,3 ohm single coil at about 25 watts. It is soooo good, the taste is amazing and the clouds are reasonably thick. I did want to go for surface area so I built a 1,7 ohm coil, but the 28 guage nichrome takes a bit long to heat up. My next would be a dual coil build but im not sure how on the kafun with the single airhole. Im sure a single parallel coil would work, but I only have 28 and 34 guage nichrome. 34 is tricky. The kayfun is easy to build the only thing that is tricky is that the ends need to bend in from two sides. I think my orchid (when it arives) will prob be easier.

Any suggestions on how to build a dual on a kayfun 3,1 will be appreciated?


----------



## stevie g (13/5/15)

make two microcoil 1.4 mm coils. Wire them parallel to each other and mount them side by side over the airhole. Tight tolerance will allow it to take up the same space as a 3mm single coil.


----------



## ET (13/5/15)

jackass said:


> I wired my twisp coil at 0.9 ohm, just to see what it does. Now I put it on my istick 30 and started at 5 watts and went up at around 8 watts the flavour was great the vapour was also impressive. The coil has lasted me a week and still going strong. I stepped it up and got a burnt taste at between 11 and twelve watts. I rewicked it and its good to go. I use this as my all day vape.
> 
> My kayfun I vape at night with a 1,3 ohm single coil at about 25 watts. It is soooo good, the taste is amazing and the clouds are reasonably thick. I did want to go for surface area so I built a 1,7 ohm coil, but the 28 guage nichrome takes a bit long to heat up. My next would be a dual coil build but im not sure how on the kafun with the single airhole. Im sure a single parallel coil would work, but I only have 28 and 34 guage nichrome. 34 is tricky. The kayfun is easy to build the only thing that is tricky is that the ends need to bend in from two sides. I think my orchid (when it arives) will prob be easier.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to build a dual on a kayfun 3,1 will be appreciated?



Go the easy dual route, namely a parallel coil. Got one clocing in around 0.3ish ohms sitting in my russian clone


----------



## jackass (13/5/15)

Thanks what wattage are you running on the Russian? ET


----------



## phatsmurph (13/5/15)

jackass said:


> I wired my twisp coil at 0.9 ohm, just to see what it does. Now I put it on my istick 30 and started at 5 watts and went up at around 8 watts the flavour was great the vapour was also impressive. The coil has lasted me a week and still going strong. I stepped it up and got a burnt taste at between 11 and twelve watts. I rewicked it and its good to go. I use this as my all day vape.
> 
> My kayfun I vape at night with a 1,3 ohm single coil at about 25 watts. It is soooo good, the taste is amazing and the clouds are reasonably thick. I did want to go for surface area so I built a 1,7 ohm coil, but the 28 guage nichrome takes a bit long to heat up. My next would be a dual coil build but im not sure how on the kafun with the single airhole. Im sure a single parallel coil would work, but I only have 28 and 34 guage nichrome. 34 is tricky. The kayfun is easy to build the only thing that is tricky is that the ends need to bend in from two sides. I think my orchid (when it arives) will prob be easier.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to build a dual on a kayfun 3,1 will be appreciated?



So i'm not sure how much of help this maybe since you don't have a kayfun v4.

but I have managed to do this build on my 3.1 successfully, albeit only the one time.






Personally, i feel on the kayfun this dual coil build is far more flavourful than a parallel coil.

it's 28g a kanthal A1, wrapped eight times over an ID of 1.8mm. each coil coming out to about 1.4ohms.
dual coil coming out at 0.7ohms


----------



## Kylie (14/5/15)

It depends what kayfun you have? Do you have to secure the coil with the screws or the post holes?? 

I have an Idea if you are using post holes.


----------



## jackass (14/5/15)

Kylie said:


> It depends what kayfun you have? Do you have to secure the coil with the screws or the post holes??
> 
> I have an Idea if you are using post holes.


I just build my own just now thank you. With the screws


----------

